
Technology: Unicorns face end of the ‘steroid era’ - marcusgarvey
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6ad992e6-8792-11e5-9f8c-a8d619fa707c.html#axzz3rByFvBHV
======
marcusgarvey
>“Valuation setting in private markets is such a challenging process that we
don’t really believe whatever number is set,” says Eric Goldman, assistant law
professor at Santa Clara University. “There’s no real discipline to it.”

This is a very fair assessment.

